# Dark, Surreal, and abstract.



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Right, I've been having some weird ideas lately, long story, but this just popped into my head. What would you do if you woke up one morning and instead of hands you had the full size heads of Paganini and Beethoven attached to your arms instead? Also, they would be constantly shouting, and barking orders at you and each other.

The problem is no one else can see them so they think you are mad. But when you see a Psychiatrist it turns out they can see them perfectly well. Infact, it appears that any doctor qualified as a consultant psychiatrist can see them, so you do not get certified as mad. But a surgeon won't remove them because they can't see them. Does that make sense?

Apologies.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling you've been reading Kafka?


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

SuperTonic said:


> Why do I get the feeling you've been reading Kafka?


Reading The Trial at present.


----------

